# Best bait for redfish?



## AUtigerfan (Sep 16, 2014)

Most of the time I use live shrimp and fish bites. Actually, I always use live shrimp come to think of it. The only other bait I use if I catch sandfleas. 
Just looking for other options that are consistent.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Crabs, live or chunks
Live baitfish, Pinfish, Croakers, White trout
Fresh cut chunks of baitfish
And a wide array of lures.


----------



## Bama Rick (Apr 13, 2017)

Mullet. Live or dead, whole or cut. In mullet we trust...


----------



## AUtigerfan (Sep 16, 2014)

I guess one reason I have stuck with live shrimp in that it is also on the pompano list of what they eat.


----------



## AUtigerfan (Sep 16, 2014)

Suggestions on lures?


----------



## fishinbug (Jan 1, 2016)

AUtigerfan said:


> Suggestions on lures?


Gold spoons.


----------

